# Apple cider vinegar + complex carbs = extreme gas / farts ?



## djk80 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi, so I've been eating more broccoli and other veggies while cutting however I have also been drinking a tablespoon or two of apple cider vinegar.

I read you get gas when your body cant handle the fiber and process all the complex carbs (from broccoli or other sources)
However I also read that apple cider vinegar inhibits the body from digesting the compelx carbs. 

Do you think the gas is a combination of this ? Also does anyone else get wicked gas from increase in veggies / broccoli ? What I could do as an alternative or what the cause may be...I'm just guessing


----------



## 72Monte (Feb 3, 2016)

Sorry for the question but how come you take the apple cidar vinegar ? What does it do for you ?


----------



## bulltime8769 (Feb 3, 2016)

The cider vinegar burns fat. But man is it rough to drink.


----------



## 72Monte (Feb 4, 2016)

bulltime8769 said:


> The cider vinegar burns fat. But man is it rough to drink.


Thank You.....didnt know that


----------



## Soul Strong (Feb 4, 2016)

Drink this myself but you want to drink raw organic important to contain the mother.Should be cloudy not clear like Bragg's.Definitely hard to drink but diluting in water and honey helps a lot.Some benefits are
Helps lower cholesterol,prevents indigestion,aids in weight loss,helps clear acne,helps with leg cramps at night,clears up bad breath,helps control blood sugar levels,The active ingredient acetic acid kills some types of bacteria,helps prevent cancer,increase in energy etc.[h=2][/h]


----------

